# Michelle Hunziker strolling with a friend trough the streets of Milan 2011-02-25 (17x)



## Claudia (28 Feb. 2011)

thx 123mike​


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2011)

mit solchen Schlitten kann man auch solche Mädels beeindrucken  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> mit solchen Schlitten kann man auch solche Mädels beeindrucken  :thx:



Die Karre findet zwar überall nen Parkplatz, ist aber für ne Nummer auf dem Rücksitz nicht so sehr geeignet


----------



## luuckystar (28 Feb. 2011)

Super Bilder.
Der Freund ist aber ihr Bodyguard


----------



## krawutz (1 März 2011)

Angenehm normal.:thumbup:


----------



## little_people (1 März 2011)

echt lecker


----------



## icestoff (1 März 2011)

wie immer ne Augenweide


----------



## robitox (5 März 2011)

Einfach eine schöne Frau.Danke.


----------



## congo64 (5 März 2011)

Traumfrau


----------



## mitsch85 (5 März 2011)

tolle frau


----------



## Bartleby (11 März 2011)

schöne, trainierte Waden...lecker


----------



## szuchaj (11 März 2011)

great pics, thanks


----------



## hightower 2.0 (11 März 2011)

danke sehr für die bildhübsche michelle


----------



## dana (13 März 2011)

Merci


----------



## apeass (28 Okt. 2012)

mantel aus uns los gehts^^


----------



## olla (28 Okt. 2012)

Danke sehr


----------



## srac10 (29 Okt. 2012)

buissnes frau he haha


----------



## Yoshi (30 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## shooter710 (31 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr für die bildhübsche michelle


----------



## mabra80 (31 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Fotos.
Klasse Arbeit......Danke


----------



## pulle (1 Nov. 2012)

würde ich auch nehmen


----------

